# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Nootropics?

## deltapapatango

Anybody play with these to improve sports performance?

----------


## corpseface

I've been trying out armodafinil mainly for studying but I had heard it has some performance enhancing qualities as well. 
Without going into too much detail, from reading other people's experiences of it on the net, it seems to vary quite a lot for each individual. 

Personally I found no real direct performance enhancement however running on it (I'm a track athlete) definitely feels better, feel a lot stronger, but actual pace doesn't change very much.

For me it has a massive appetite suppressing effect which was great when coming off injury and needing to drop some kgs - very easy to lower food intake if you're never hungry.

Really though the best use I found is recreational lol...I'd take this over dex for recreation...I found it to be approaching crystal meth levels of epic(can't match the rush of smoking crystal though), it's definitely way above standard amphetamines for me if taken at a decent dose (600-750mg), mixes awesomely with other things too.

I'd definitely recommend it for weight loss but not for enhancing performance. 

That said, people seem to react to armodafinil very differently, you'll notice a lot of reports on the net don't agree with mine and there are a variety of different responses about it.

----------


## Times Roman

I tried them years ago. Don't think i'll be trying them again. Little is understood about the long term health risks, and the benefits are questionable at best. Plus the cost?

I think i'll just stick to what works, is well understood, and has been around for centuries....

.....coffee!

----------


## corpseface

By the way I did some more in depth testing like measuring heart rate, blood pressure etc on/off armodafinil and also heart rate, GPS pace etc during runs over several weeks. Basically came to the conclusion that it's awesome for fat loss, but it doesn't seem to directly enhance performance much apart from making you feel better and stronger when running. Hard to explain because I felt 'less tired' but couldn't actually increase pace by much. It definitely increases motivation to train more though, constantly feel like you have heaps of energy and want to go for runs and stuff. It also raises HR and blood pressure for me so not something you'd want to be taking constantly.

It is amazing for studying(gives you an extremely clear mind and ability to focus for ages) and weight loss(zero appetite and constantly feel like training) though.

BTW I dunno what the above guy is saying about cost(perhaps he's referring to some more exotic nootropics) - armodafinil is costing me ~$1.50 per 150mg tablet...1 tablet a day is enough for studying or weight loss, and 4-5 tablets gets you a better high than dexamphetamine (at least in my body it does), it's pretty much the cheapest substance I've ever come across without a prescription.

Again though it seems to be an extremely subjective substance, a lot of other people claim it's useless, whereas I have some other friends who agree 'it's better than speed'.

----------


## jacked369

i've been using modafinil for a week now, 100 mg.

you don't feel hungry on it, but since i lift and train it doesn't really kick in. i take low doses of it, and yes you can feel a strong focus with it.

----------

